# Smokey S'mores



## wutang (Mar 21, 2009)

The weather here has been great the last few days, almost feels like spring is here. So what better for a late snack than some s'mores. I made these in the kettle (a little more convenient) but I am definatley gonna make some in the smoker too.

Graham crackers, some chocolate, and marshmallows in the grill with about half a chimney of lump and a chunk of apple.


Marshmallows and chocolate are starting to get melty


Put the tops on and left in the grill a few more minutes.


Nice and gooey


And a rave review from Maddie.


thanks for checking out my pics


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2009)

I think Maddie approves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Nice job


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 26, 2009)

Those look really good right now as my sweet tooth is kicking in! Maddie looks like she wants more of them tasty treats!!!


----------



## wutang (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah she thought they were great. "Can I have another smash-mellow sammich, Daddy"   How do you say no to that?


----------

